# "Poppy" 11 y.o. TB Gelding



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy, and he sounds like a sweetheart  I am amazed at how cheap he is! Wow, thats a great deal IMO! xD
Best of luck when you go to see him! I sure hope everything works out for you


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Where were these great prices when I was looking??? He looks nice. The owner sounds like she's on the level which is always nice. Did she say if he was raced?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

He sounds and looks nice and to me the owner sounds pretty honest. 

Hope he works out. I like him.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

He has a nice wide chest, bigger feet, and shorter pasterns than a lot of thoroughbreds, which is good. he does have a thick, unattractive neck though. He has a roman nose and a coarse muzzle and long ears. He has a nice depth of the hip =] and his legs look pretty good =]


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks nice, WHY on earth call him something like "Poppy" when you could borrow from his registered name and call him a nice name that means something like Illusion?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Going to see Poppy tonight! I think he's one of my top two favs. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like him out of the three. We're still hoping you find the right horse. Good luck!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

LoveMyPerch!
I really like Poppy.good possibility
I also went to equineline.com and put in his name to see the breeding. The breeding did have some good horses. Not certain it is the same horse since the one I found was born in 1997, but it is a bay horse born in NY (not to far from you) so a possibility! It showed the horse had 18 starts and is listed as a winner.
I bet the current owner is sad to let him go. As another poster mentioned she sounds like she is on the up and up.
Hope your visit to see him goes well and all works out for you!
Can wait to hear all about it!
Halfpass


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, he is gorgeous! Those pics do not do him justice. He is a big, big boy! Very sweet, friendly, calm. Her mom rode him, she hasn't ridden in a while but he was really good for her. Nice rhythm, good transitions, bends nicely... The only thing I didn't like is that he carries his head really high. Super nice boy. Definately going back for a second look!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

:O No way! I noticed that he's being boarded about 20 minutes from where I live! I used to ride there while it was still Our Farm. Broke my arm there actually. Haha. But he's a beautiful boy. I hope it works out.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

hes like 15 minutes from my house lol. what stable is he at?... im guessing our farm. I believe my friend has two of her horses boarded there right now.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sometimes I see some nice horses in the philly craigslist section of farm and garder. 

http://www.rainbowridgefarmequestriancenter.com/horses_for_sale.htm
If your want to travel a little further, you should check out *Zeus*. I used to board there, probably 3-4 years in total (I used bring my mare closer in the winters.) I was contemplating buying him, but I ended up getting a weanling instead, since i dont have as much time as Id like to train a riding horse, and I dont have a budget to board two horses at a nicer stable with a good ring and still afford all the extra care my mare needs. I havent ridden him, he hasnt been ridden in lessons so I havent watched him being ridden either. Hes been at the farm for a while, so they arent in a big hurry to sell, but they dont use him for anything so hes kind of a money pit to them. You could probably strike a deal. Hes been there for since atleast early 2008. His trainer, Virginia is really honest, and I love the assistant BM Jon. 

The other horse, Odin is VERY overpriced for his age, his training and the market. I know for a fact hes not ridden regularly, because his trainer, the B.M. never seems to be around.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL! Rainbow Ridge is very close to where I grew up!! Where did/do you guys ride? I started at Natalie Johnson's in Doylestown, then rode at Random Acres (now Patty Miller Stables) in Pipersville for a while. Just a little north of you guys. Yes, Poppy is at Our Farm. I can't believe how big that place is!!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, Our Farm is huge. I always used to be in awe when I went there when I was little. ATM I ride at Saddlebrook in Schwenksville.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My first horse was one of natalies babies, she died and he was sold to a trainer i think his name is jr or jc or something. well he wrecked this horse, bad. Not sure what she called him, but he came with the name scout. I think he was worm in '95. 

I keep my horses near 413 and creamery rd. Ive been at stepping stone, a bunch of private places, rainbow ridge, heavens gate farm.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

born not worm... lol


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

95 was after I left. yes, i'm old! i rode at nat's in the late 80s, early 90s, when they were still on cold spring creamery rd!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

lemme know if you look at any horses up this way. im guessing your getting noah a buddy?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadly, no... Noah is going to his new home on Saturday. As he gained weight and got healthy, his pushy, dominant personality came out. He wasn't exactly Mr. Polite on the ground. Actually knocked me on my butt the other night as I was trying to clean a cut on his hip. I don't think he was happy being my "pet". He's used to being a trail/work horse, not riding around in a ring & being loved. His new owners do natural horsemanship, which seems to catch his attention, and want him for hubby trail rides. He'll be happier...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah. alot of trail horses like that arent always worked with and can get nasty habbits from being around inexperienced kids. thats good you got him a home, and understand his needs. i have a friend with four horses like that... i dont think shes brushed them this year, not once, but she always manages to find people to take care of them for her. have you looked on dream horse at all?

when my first horse died in 2004 i rushed out to get another one. i settled on my mare, who i knew wasnt right, but i just wanted another horse bad. she has developed hoof/navicular problems. so i try not to jump right in anymore, althought its tempting to third horse. so just becareful when you look, dont get too attached because you may find problems that make them unsuitabe. (but you probably already know that.)


----------

